# Have you ever levitated?



## CFIden (Oct 9, 2014)

I went to a small pond to check the ice by myself today. I checked beside the dock and had 4" of ice. 2.5 or 3" of clear ice and 1" or so of white ice on top.
So I put my picks on and grabbed my rope. Tied off about 20' of rope to a tree and put the loop over me. I walked straight out from the tree. Everything seemed good. I started another test hole. About 10 cranks in.... CRACK! I never got the auger all the way through. Three cracks were coming out from my hole. One straight away and two at 45 degrees to my right and left. I tried my best to levitate. I swear I got 50lbs lighter. I could have cracked a walnut between my butt cheeks!
I backed of and had a look. Did another test hole about 10' from shore. 4" again. I think I could have went back and finished that hole but being by myself I packed up and left. Man I really wanted to fish today but probably better safe than sorry.


----------



## cement569 (Jan 21, 2016)

those are stress cracks, that means the ice is expanding. on thin ice they can be iffy but they should re freeze, had one at mosquito raise me up about a foot and scared the crap out of me...... so be very carfull


----------



## All Eyes (Jul 28, 2004)

CFIden said:


> I could have cracked a walnut between my butt cheeks!


Too funny! Been there buddy. It's a tense feeling for sure. A portly friend of mine tells a story about how he went thru and completely under head and all. Like the die hard he is, he ran home and got changed to head back out there. A guy was fishing shallow when he returned, and told him to be careful, because some fat ass just went for a swim. He said HEY!!! That was me!!! HAHA!!!!!!!


----------



## bumpus (Jan 17, 2015)

All Eyes said:


> Too funny! Been there buddy. It's a tense feeling for sure. A portly friend of mine tells a story about how he went thru and completely under head and all. Like the die hard he is, he ran home and got changed to head back out there. A guy was fishing shallow when he returned, and told him to be careful, because some fat ass just went for a swim. He said HEY!!! That was me!!! HAHA!!!!!!!


funny story not so much that your buddy went through but his interaction with the other guy fishing is hilarious


----------



## 1MoreKast (Mar 15, 2008)

All Eyes said:


> Too funny! Been there buddy. It's a tense feeling for sure. A portly friend of mine tells a story about how he went thru and completely under head and all. Like the die hard he is, he ran home and got changed to head back out there. A guy was fishing shallow when he returned, and told him to be careful, because some fat ass just went for a swim. He said HEY!!! That was me!!! HAHA!!!!!!!


Oh my gosh I just laughed so hard at this. That's an excellent story. 

In other news, no need for walnut butt cracking at Indian. 5" just about everywhere.


----------



## All Eyes (Jul 28, 2004)

1MoreKast said:


> Oh my gosh I just laughed so hard at this. That's an excellent story.
> 
> In other news, no need for walnut butt cracking at Indian. 5" just about everywhere.


Indian Lake is where this happened. He was investigating a make shift shanty made from 2 x 4's that was left on the ice. It had partially sunk from thaw and re frozen over. Apparently it had some soft spots around it and he found one.  The last thing he saw was his dad turning to run towards him. 
He's also a member here, so Ron old buddy if you see this, sorry to laugh at your expense...again. Going thru the ice is certainly not anything to make light of, but it still cracks me up.


----------



## All Eyes (Jul 28, 2004)

When I read the title of this thread my first thought was, here we go again! Yet another classic OGF winter time discussion starter. In fact I'm almost sorry it isn't. Had you not included an explanation just think of the replies you would have got back from that question.


----------



## icebucketjohn (Dec 22, 2005)

Levitated??? NO.... But my wife flies with her BROOMSTICK.


----------



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

Well Yes! Years ago Around college years, I really got interested in "Self Hynosis". At one point, I "think" I had an out-of-body experience and could literally feel myself levitating! Was having a tough time maintaining my GPA. I now don't remember the rest of the college experience but I think it must have worked! The other day I was looking thru some old boxes and found my diploma! After college, there was a 38 yr stint at a major tire and rubber company. I don't remember much of that time either, just a blur....married and had two sons, also a blurrr. Maybe too much time outside in Cold weather on the ice?? There might be a "lesson" here to other ice fishermen!??


----------



## CFIden (Oct 9, 2014)

c. j. stone said:


> Well Yes! Years ago Around college years, I really got interested in "Self Hynosis". At one point, I "think" I had an out-of-body experience and could literally feel myself levitating! Was having a tough time maintaining my GPA. I now don't remember the rest of the college experience but I think it must have worked! The other day I was looking thru some old boxes and found my diploma! After college, there was a 38 yr stint at a major tire and rubber company. I don't remember much of that time either, just a blur....married and had two sons, also a blurrr. Maybe too much time outside in Cold weather on the ice?? There might be a "lesson" here to other ice fishermen!??


You didn't go to Hocking Collage by any chance did you?..........


----------



## BIGDADDYDB (Jul 1, 2006)

a few years back when it was really cold, I fished New London and there was about 8 in of crystal clear rock hard ice. It was kinda of unnerving because when you looked down it was like you were walking on water. When you drilled, you could see the ice splintering out in different directions. It was probably the "safest" ice I've been on in Ohio but you couldn't tell my brain that that day!


----------



## cement569 (Jan 21, 2016)

on a lighter note, made a pot of chili last week and after 2 bowls im pretty sure I was levitating off my recliner


----------



## TRAPPERBECK (Mar 23, 2010)

That is funny about the walnut & broomstick . Ive done the walnut thing BUT my wife doesnt fly just think its funny .


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

Many years ago I was sharing an ice shanty with three other GFO (forerunner to OGF) members on Lake Erie. There were the normal sounds as ice was forming when suddenly a loud BOOM and a crack shot through our shanty. Just so happens that the crack passed right through the feet of a large (250#+) member that was sitting next to me. I swear I saw daylight between his butt and the bench seat as well as between his feet and the ice.
I can stllk picture him suspended in mid air for what seemed like a couple seconds. I won't say the name of the individual but Lewis can chime in and verify this story. Who knows, the individual may read this and identify himself.


----------



## Lewis (Apr 5, 2004)

I remember that well Ron! The boom was like thunder and it felt like the ice dropped 2 feet! I won't name him either...but he levitated and his eyes bugged out!


----------



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

Shortdrift said:


> Many years ago I was sharing an ice shanty with three other GFO (forerunner to OGF) members on Lake Erie. There were the normal sounds as ice was forming when suddenly a loud BOOM and a crack shot through our shanty. Just so happens that the crack passed right through the feet of a large (250#+) member that was sitting next to me. I swear I saw daylight between his butt and the bench seat as well as between his feet and the ice.
> I can stllk picture him suspended in mid air for what seemed like a couple seconds. I won't say the name of the individual but Lewis can chime in and verify this story. Who knows, the individual may read this and identify himself.


Man Ron, that had to be a good sized " shanty"!


----------



## creekcrawler (Oct 5, 2004)

Whenever the wife sweeps up around the yard, if she leaves the broom out, I always ask,
"Were you going back out, or should I put this way?"


----------



## K gonefishin (May 4, 2004)

Haha! I'm gonna steal that one.


----------

